# best intel wifi card for laptop



## zader (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi guys,

just trying to spec out a decent wifi card for my laptop.. anyone have some good recommendations for the fastest card that will work in 11.2 or 12?


thanks


----------



## zader (Dec 1, 2018)

or ones to totally avoid..


----------



## zader (Dec 1, 2018)

is there any wifi / Bluetooth combo cards that work at all?  or just stick to a wifi card and forget about BT.

cheers


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't use bluetooth so I can't comment but it would help to know the type expansion slot. M.2 or MiniPCIe.
Also the length of card. IE. MiniPCIe half card or full length. M.2 has different sizes as well all in MM.

The best wifi cards for FreeBSD are based on Atheros chipset in my opinion. More details and I can help.


----------



## zader (Dec 2, 2018)

my reference is
https://topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/xps-15-9570-laptop_service-manual_en-us.pdf

all i know is the "killer" wifi is total crap. (looks like its a pcie slot) from the removing  the wifi card section.

as far as I can tell the rest of the laptop should be 100% gtg for freebsd but I wanted to get a 2nd oppinion before dropping 2k on a freebsd only dev machine.

thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 2, 2018)

So you'r shopping Dell and wondering about their wireless options.
Looking at the service manual it uses a M.2 module.
The problem with the 'Killer Wireless' module is that it is too new and has no support on FreeBSD.
So not all Atheros modules are ideal.
Killer Wireless is an newer 802.11ac Atheros module and FreeBSD has no 8022.11ac support
You might plan on replacing the wireless card with an older 802.11n card or use a  USB wifi stick.
Most all new laptops these days have 802.11ac card.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like the Intel 7265 series might work, but only in 802.11n mode. We have an iwm(4) driver
https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...less-products/dual-band-wireless-ac-7265.html


----------



## zader (Dec 2, 2018)

that would be perfect.. doesn't have to be super fast.. just has to work..

thanks. 

I guess I get the privilege of the 1,000th THANKS!


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like the Intel 8265 is also supported and working on FreeBSD with iwm:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-8265-8275-driver.62905/#post-388776

This card adds speed(if your Access Point supports) but due to support of only 802.11n if this costs more it is a waste on FreeBSD.
If same cost you might want to consider it. Maybe one day 802.11ac will hit. It is in the works but no promises.


----------



## aht0 (Dec 2, 2018)

zader said:


> is there any wifi / Bluetooth combo cards that work at all?  or just stick to a wifi card and forget about BT.
> cheers


Intel cards tend to need firmware blob first, in order to operate at all. Which you'd have to initially download from internet using some other type of connection.

Old Atheros cards tend to work OTB.
Atheros AR9280  ("abgn" card) for pure WiFi. 2-streams, nothing really special. Advantages: Supported by pretty much any operating system (Free/Net/OpenBSD, DragonFly, OpenIndiana, Linux). It's firmware is still reprogrammable (unlock 5GHz hostAP functionality, modify MAC address etc, mess with output power)
Atheros AR9285 ("bgn" card), WiFi+BT, disadvantage - 1-stream chip, advantage: like one above, supported by virtually all the OS'es you might want to play around with.
Atheros AR9462 ("abgn"+BT) when you want Bluetooth as well. (300Mbit tops, 2-streams)
Atheros AR9380 ("abgn"), 3-streams, 450Mbits max card. No integrated BT

Intel 5100 - "abgn", needs firmware blob for operation, somewhat unstable on FreeBSD while using 5GHz "n" ("an") (strictly my experience ofc), no BT AFAIK.
All are mPCIe cards but that would be an non-issue if you used M2/mPCIe adapter card. Look @eBay for these.


----------



## zader (Dec 2, 2018)

I ordered one of these.. https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIADDZ6853037
for 30$ cant go wrong. if BT works, great .. if not thats fine to.. I just need any speed wifi to work

I may just order a Atheros AR9280 to .. see what one works better... 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## scottro (Dec 2, 2018)

There was another thread somewhere by someone with that card. They did have to put

```
iwm7265fw_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.  Check the man page for iwm.


----------

